# Fiver's Recovery Blog



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought I would start a blog (on Pipp's recommendation) for our new little boy, Fiver, since he's a rescue, and we want to keep track of his progress.

We travelled about ten hours total today (despite having a transport meet us halfway) to go get him and bring him home. 

He looks great...ate his hay and drank water all the way home. He's been really wonderful. Looked a bit annoyed a couple times while we were in the car...tugged on the clip-on dish I was using to give him water to try to open the door a couple times. But otherwise, laid down, acknowledge me a few times, just hung out and patiently waited for home.

He's now in his new cage...going around...digging in his litter and peeing (and it smells rather poot-ish, I might say). He's enjoying having additional levels to jump on...and the kitties are hanging around, checking him out.

So...we're home, and he's happy! And so are we! 

I'll update you guys more tomorrow, and post the pictures from the trip! 

Hugs!!

Rosie*

PS From Pipp: Here's the original post from Osprey (who deserves a BIG :hugsquish:hug for posting iton RO): 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is an appeal from The Rabbit Haven in Scotts Valley CA to save an abused bunny who is scheduled to be killed today.







Twinkle came into the shelter covered in grease and debris. He has a slight old eye injury and is a bit wobbly,
most likely from being tired of running, trying to survive, and not having enough to eat.
He is getting stronger every day that he is at the shelter, but now overcrowding is forcing him out!
He is wobbly. No urine straining, normal input-output, no ear or nose discharge. 

Can you help him please? The shelter has given me such a short time frame. He came from a neglect case and in my estimation he is
nutritionally depleted. He is a sweet fellow and has that spark of hope in his eyes, hence his name, Twinkle.
Today is his last day on this earth without intervention. Call us at 831 239-7119 if you can help.
I am going to the town where he is today so I could pick him up and bring him to you tonight, or we can arrange something. 

Do you have any ideas on who can take him and love him.? Can you take him? We can transport. Twinkle boy needs love, support and good food.
The eye could benefit from TLC, eye drops and a warm pack until it improves. He has been dodging cars, surviving and making the best of
being dumped in the streets for some time. Surely there must be someone who will help him now. He has come so far. His eye issue is a non issue
to me. His outdoor condition and constant needs for survival are beginning to clear but he still has remnants of the edge of disaster in his
demeanor. He need so much love. Occasionally, you will see him take the chance to really look at us. When he does that,
the life spark is right there. I will have him neutered after he improves, but I have no place to put him.
Do you? Please help, we are so over full!

Please let me know if you can help rescue Twinkle. Call Auntie Heather at The Rabbit Haven 831 239-7119 or email [email protected].

Auntie Heather - The Rabbit Haven


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Rosie! Glad you're all home and safe. Can't wait to hear more tomorrow. Take care.

Crys and the buns:bunnydance:


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

very cool! i can't wait to see photos of him once he gets all settled in!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

YAYY!! My little boy just laid down in his house for the first time. It wasn't a DBF, but it was a laying down and stretching out! 

Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 1, 2007)

I edited the first post into your post, Rosie, and here's the rest of the story from the beginning...  

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28319&forum_id=7


And more pictures here

(Isn't Rosie awesome for taking this boy in?) :inlove:


sas :hug1


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, thank you Sas! I was going to post that tomorrow...just don't have the energy to find it all tonight. Lol...ten hours on the road will do that to ya! 

But...another quick update...

I'm already seeing the difference between bucks and does. He's already showing me what a lover he is. He's already laid down, and stretched out most of the way, and I'm sure with how happy he is (already having binkied on the way home! yay!), dead bunny flops are soon to follow.

He's so sweet...puts his nose RIGHT next to mine...and I pet him for a while...and after he realized how nice a good head scratching was, he became quite the love hound!! Hehe!! And ever since lovin' on him a few times, he's perked up SO MUCH!! I think he's discovered the power of Mama's love!! 

I'm so proud of my little trooper...he's already SO much better.

I think he has a bit of a problem seeing in that injured eye of his, though...he tends to cock his head a bit when looking around. He does it both ways, so no worries about head tilt...he just looks ALL around, not just side to side. Kinda hard to explain. But, I think it's kind of a side effect of not being able to see that well in his left eye. I'm just guessing on that...

So, I've emailed Heather (from the Rabbit Haven, which is the rescue that was the mediary between the shelter he was at and me) with the information for our vet...and she'll let me know if he will allow a free vet visit (I think the Rabbit Haven will pay for the vet visit, and that's why it's free...to me). Hopefully I hear back from her tomorrow, because I would like to get him as soon as possible to be checked over.

My sweet boy...he's so precious...and I've already given him kisses...I think he thought I was gonna eat him...and then realized they weren't half bad...in fact, he wanted MORE!! 

What a sweetheart.

Tomorrow, I plan on doing...absolutely nothing...but playing with my daughter, kitties, and my bunnies. And next weekend...same schedule...NOTHING. Two weekends in a row of being on the road is more than enough for me! 

Hugs, all!

Rosie*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome home Fiver!!! You've got an awesome forever home now.


----------



## osprey (Oct 1, 2007)

Yay Fiver, welcome home little buddy! I am so happy that things worked out for you!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> YAYY!! My little boy just laid down in his house for the first time. It wasn't a DBF, but it was a laying down and stretching out!
> 
> Pictures tomorrow!




I can't wait! I'm so happy he's home!


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 1, 2007)

Woo hoo. So pleased you got home safe. Sounds like Fiver is settling in well and lapping up the love. Bucks are definately the softies of the bunny world - I'm sure there are some does like this too but the bucks I have had experience with have always been that little more loving and soft.

Enjoy your new bun, you truly are an angel


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww...thanks, guys!!

Oh, he's certainly soaking up every ounce of love he can! What a sweetheart!

He's doing really well today...though I suspect from some mannerisms that he might have a sever vision problem from the things he's been through. I'll read up on it before I make any final determination, and will also ask the vet to check out his eyes while we're there with him. I'm not sure how a vet would be able to tell if he can see or not, but here are the reasons I think he might be mostly blind:

- I took a picture of him when he had just closed his eyes last night, and he didn't budge. Each one of my girls opens their eyes when I try to take a picture of them asleep like that...not a time they haven't. He wasn't fully asleep either, just not responding.

- He seems to be able to find walls in general...but I get the impression he's using his whiskers to find them, because there are times he kinda runs sideways into them with his face. It's not a chinning thing...just a face-smashing kind of thing.

- He doesn't have head tilt, I can tell you that much...but he does have a tendancy to cock his head to see something better (one way or the other), but holds his head straight 90% of the time.

Anyway, his fur today is SO much softer already! I think he bathed most of the time he was awake last night! 

I'm so proud of my boy!

Oh...I think he's a tad bit of a tri-color, too. I was told that the black spots on his fur are oil...but I've pet them. They're not stuck together at all and they don't feel funny. They are individual black hairs in a spot here and there. (And he does have a slight spot of black on his tail that's obviously natural color...and some around his ears and such that's obviously soft and not oily.) So...he's even more adorable than I thought!! 

I am now off to read about blind buns and the symptoms to see if I'm thinking on the right line here...it could definitely explain why he was on the "disabled bun" list.

Hugs!!

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

As strange as many bunnies vision can be (rew's) and since most can't see real well close up from what I know - he should do fine. I can't think of much other than be careful not to startle him with big noises in his room.

I can't wait for the pictures.......


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 1, 2007)

Pictures?

:goodjob


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Michelle...did the finger wiggle thing you mentioned...about an inch from his face, on the other side of the cage wall from him...NO reaction.

Then I tried tapping my finger on the cage wall, and he came right on over, happy that I was there.

So, I think that says a lot...

But, somethign I want to post here...I don't mind if he's blind (mostly or otherwise)...it just means we do things differently here in our house...not moving furniture, etc.

I don't see it as a disability, really...just that he's a bit different than other buns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

That's an awesome attitude! 

He's found a loving family and I am so happy for him. Sometimes they can see shadows, or large objects - maybe he'll at least have that......

could be how he got blind - the eye injury? or whatever.

Pictures would help us determine ya know!

*hint,hint* :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually took a few videos today, that I'm currently uploading, of Fiver walking around his cage and it shows nicely him still figuring out the corners, feeling with his whiskers, etc.

Also got a video of a test I did to see if he saw me...shows rather effectively that he didn't. 

But...obviously the vet will determine definitively...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

yep. I knew someone with a deaf bunny one time also. 

Fiver just seems very good and sweet. Has his personality been at all agressive? or is he pretty easy going?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, he's REALLY easy-going...it's lovely!

Here's one of the above-mentioned videos...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 2, 2007)

He's ADORABLE! 

Honestly, I saw him sort of move at the end when you wiggled your finger. I actually wondered if his ears are in the way of him seeing well! It's almost like he had to tilt his head to see what it was because his ear was in the way.

Can't wait to hear more and see more. He is really pretty! I'm happy someone who really knows and cares about bunnies has him.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 2, 2007)

He's so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so so beautiful!!


I'm totally in love :bunnyheart


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 2, 2007)

Now, something I should point out...the sound is slightly off...behind, if you will.

He didn't react until I tapped on his cage. 

I hope that makes sense...I've watched the video, and am actually disappointed at the fact that it was a bit messed up, soundwise.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't see videos when I use this laptop because for some reason this version of windows is pants! 

Anyways, I just thought I'd chip in and suggest that maybe because of his history he can only see shadows now. So when he is in a particularly dark area he can't quite make out the shadows and this may be the case if something, like you finger, were to move past him too quickly. Just a suggestion.

It's pretty obvious to everyone that you won't mind if he's blind anyway, you love him so much already and who can blame you


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, guys...Fiver's first vet appointment is tomorrow evening...keep your paws crossed he gets a clean enough bill of health that we can schedule for his neuter!

I'm going to have them check his eyesight while we're there, so the dr will let me know about that, which is good.

And as soon as we get home, and he's back in his home and comfy, I'll let ya'll know what the vet said!

A few updates:

1. I've been trying to post pictures, but every time I've tried (which has been five or six times now), Firefox closes on it's own, and I have to start over. It's happened enough times now, I'm just going to wait for the new version to come out in about a week. Danny said that he's seen on some forums about Firefox that lots of people have had this issue with the latest version, so it could just be that.

Don't worry, though...I'm DYING to show you how he's doing!

2. We've started switching his food over to Oxbow 15/23. If the vet says we can start slowly switching him to the Bunny Basics T, we'll do that. But I suspect the vet will recommend him staying on alfalfa food for a bit. We'll go on the dr's recommendations. 

3. I started to get worried in not seeing Fiver consuming much pellet food at all, but then decided to mix in some oats like we did to stimulate SweetPea's pellet food consumption, and it seemed to work just a little. Another thing that Danny reminded me of...every bun we've brought home abstained from the pellet food almost completely for the first week they were home, and given that today marks a week (yay!) for our boy, it makes sense. I've seen him eating the food, so he's making progress!

4. Our boy is a poo flinger! I swear that every move this boy makes, some three or four poops go scattering to the floor! And it's not that he's flinging them AS he's creating them...they're from him marking the cage with his poops (scent thing) when he first came home...and they're just FLYIN! HAHA!!

5. On those lines...I officially got sprayed by my boy just over 24hrs of him being home...so Monday night. :shock: I was in the process of doing something with his food bowl, and saw him BINKY! And next thing I new...my arm was rather warm...with pee...and I was a bit surprised!! Here I (for some silly reason) thought he would do it sitting still....NOPE!! He was MORE THAN HAPPY when he did it, all mid-binky and feet flicking behind him!! Hehe!! So, guys, just over 24hrs of having a boy, I got christened! Hehe!!

6. The girls are being REALLLLY wonderful about the new addition. His cage is on top of Flower's (as a sort of quaranteen type thing, and also to help prevent them from getting sprayed by Fiver), so they aren't right next to him (thankfully). The only change we've noticed so far is that SweetPea has been more animated than she was before he arrived. Hehe!

So, that's about all from here for now! I'll let you guys know what the vet says, and what's going on with my little boy! 

Hugs and love,

Rosie (& the Herd)


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh...I forgot to mention...

We've noticed that Fiver thumps when the house is quiet for more than about five minuites. Whether during the day, or while we're sleeping, that poor guy gets so freaked out if he can't hear anything.

So, in thinking that it's connected to vision problems, we're going to get a little radio to put next to his cage, and tune into some soothing, nice music for him. 

I also wanted to post some really fantastic blind bunny tips I got recently over a mailing list I'm on. I asked her before posting this...she was all too happy to help! 

This is thanks to Jodi from the Disabled Bunnies list:

It is good to finally see a dialogue pertaining to blindness in
bunnies. This can be just as challening for a caregiver as other
physical changes in a bunny. Ideas about stimulating appetite and
activity will be so helpful to everyone, so I am glad to see all the
imput! Keep it coming.

My main points to enhance blind buns life are: 

- Keep the environment exactly the same.

- Consider a smaller area if there are is alot of furniture or obstacles.

- Make that area wonderful, full of fun safe things to do.

- Offer fragrant herbs to stimulate the appetite.

- Get bun a gentle friend.

- Keep all buns well groomed, blind bunnies can become grooming
obsessed, thus possible G.I. slowdowns.

- Provide calming soft music when you are away. This not only masks
strange noises but is comforting in your abscense.

- Spend extra touch time with your blind bunny, even if she has a
friend- The physical contact lifts the spirit and will also keep you
in tune with bun's health status.

- Consider lowering any objects the once sighted bunny climbed on, even
if bun still has limited sight. Depth perception will be non-existant.

- The exception is a familiar cage with ramps. If bunny is used to that
set-up, it is a perfect way to get bun to exercise. 

- Watch the calories. Blind bunnies can put on weight. 

- and dont fret about bun's blindness, animals adjust way better than
we think they do. Bunny will feel your calmness and acceptance and
will thrive.

No matter what is ever going on with my bunnies, when I approach them
I do my best to slow my breath and movements and imagine a supportive
glow of love all around us. And of course, I coo in their glorious ears
Jodi


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2007)

aww I just watched the video and he is adorable! 

Good luck at the vets!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 7, 2007)

If you thought that was cute...check this one out:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Awww Poor Fiver has adjustable ears!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2007)

Thought I would post here that Fiver had his first vet visit today!

Here are the results!


----------

